# Idler Pulley (?) Is Overheating



## yooooooooooooog (Aug 14, 2009)

1994 D21 Pickup VG30E 3.0 Liter V6 4x4

After changing my belts, one of my pulleys, I believe my idler (it's not the power steering, crank, alternator, compressor, or water pump...it's the one on the very top right above the top of the timing belt) became extremely hot (painful to touch) after running my engine for only a few seconds. The belt that loops around that pulley, the crank and compressor pulleys, began smoking. Obviously I tightened the nut a little too much. I let it cool down and loosened the nut to the point where it almost will fall off the bolt holding the entire pulley mechanism (all 5 or so parts) together. It is as loose as it can be without falling apart and the pulley still gets extremely hot, like it's not spinning with the belt.

What may be the problem? Am I missing a part? Did I install the pulley backwards? Should I lube it up? Is it possible the entire pulley fused together due to the extreme heat that first time and created this problem now? There are barely enough threads on the bolt after putting the pulley on to tighten the nut so it's either barely on (and therefore liable to shake off during driving) or so tight it heats up. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## white toy (Feb 5, 2009)

Sounds like the bearings are toast. Loosen the belt tension on the pulley and see if you can spin the pulley by hand.


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't know if the pulley is like my 86, but when mine went out, I went to a bearing supply, and they matched up just the bearing for like $3. It's still in the truck.
Good Luck


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

pull the pulley apart and see if the bearing is seized, and if you can get it out, if you can read it, there should be a number stamped in the plastic, something like 6203 OR 6404 etc, Some pulleys the bearing has a clip that keeps it in (might have to press it out & in) some bearings are crimped in and not replaceable (new pulley time) Might go to a parts store or dealer and take a look at a new pulley just to make sure you have yours together right.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

^^^+1.....it's about a $7 bearing...^^^^


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us please...


----------

